# 2005 Thunderhill 25-Hours



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Thunderhill (3-mile)
http://www.thunderhill.com/html/trackmap.html

Qualifying

Porsche 911 _ 1:55.9
Porsche 911 _ 1:57.0
Subaru WRX STi _ 1:58.4
BMW M3 _ 1:59.4
BMW 328i _ 2:01.3

Race

Porsche 911 _ 665 laps
BMW M3 _ 663 laps
Subaru WRX STi _ 659 laps
Honda Civic Si _ 645 laps
Honda Civic _ 644 laps

http://www.nasaproracing.com/results/2005_25qual.htm

http://www.nasaproracing.com/results/2005_25race.htm

http://www.nasa25hour.com/25HourEntryList.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2005 Thunderhill 25-Hours pics

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=4&article_id=10380

http://www.vtec.net/news/news-item?news_item_id=456455

https://www.ssfautoparts.com/public/experts/atthetrack.html

http://www.justracing.com/25hour


----------

